# Heat



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

When I bring my chicks outside on a hot day, they start to breath out their nose, 
does this mean that there's a problem with them?? or am I putting to much thought onto this


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol I ment mouths


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Panting is generally a sign of heat stress. How old are they?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They're hot. Make sure they have shade and fresh water.


----------

